# Wiring Harness from scrap car



## rusty (Apr 12, 2012)

Pulled this wiring harness out of a Ford Taurus using the crane, computer and a bunch of relays followed the wire out.

Quit a few of the plugs have gold plated pins, computer plugs, Oxigen sensor, the plugs located at the doors for the elctric windows, not sure about the power seat plugs by then everything was in a big rats nest.

Not a bad day 7 beaters, yesterday a Simplicity walk behind tractor with a mower attachment, a Ford Model A frame with wire spoked wheels, an old John Deere riding mower, a pair to roto tillers, gave a cream seperator to my neighbor and a small cream can to another.

The Hudsons bay company had a steam powered mill in the late 1800's after it burned they never rebuilt. The one farm I'm cleaning up a previous owner packed a bunch of that old mill equioment home.

its all line shaft driven. Unfortuantely there have been many modificiations done to this old equipment over the years to accomadate other sources of power. In my oppinion its just a buch of heavy scrap, each peice has heavy cast iron frames and base's.

I should be able to get a good assortment of round shafting for my own scrap pile.


----------



## Oz (Apr 12, 2012)

I would enjoy seeing pictures of the old line shaft equipment, even if it has been modified.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tell me you kept the model A frame for a rat rod, please...


----------



## rusty (Apr 13, 2012)

Oz said:


> I would enjoy seeing pictures of the old line shaft equipment, even if it has been modified.



As it turns up will do.


----------



## rusty (Apr 13, 2012)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Tell me you kept the model A frame for a rat rod, please...



Barrren the frame is 1928 / 29 the 21 inch rims gave that secrect away, then it has a crack repair with an insert bolted in place and is not suitable to sell complete. There are still plenty of good useable parts that will be auctioned off once I find the time to dismantle everything and clean up the parts checking for excessive wear.


----------



## rusty (Apr 13, 2012)

Its raining out so I thought I would waste everyones time with silly questions.

Pictures below are the fuse block from that car I yanked the wireing harness out of. The block is laminated plastic with copper buss running through the layers. The block weighs 2.5 lbs.

The copper has been flash plated, the plating seems much to bright to be tin.

Oh those ice cube relays all have precious metals contacts inside, there can be as many as a dozen of more relays on any given car or truck.


----------



## rusty (Apr 13, 2012)

One of the relays cracked open to expose the innards.


----------



## joem (Apr 13, 2012)

He he
Sooooo, what is your silly question?


----------



## radical351 (Apr 15, 2012)

im glad to see you tried the taurus. look at all the connectors like i said. o2, abs, air bag, bulk head. 


on a side note any derby cars come in yet?


----------

